# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Rafting the Rio Grande

## sandman66

My wife and I want to do this trip but we are wondering how you arrange it? We have a car but obviously one leg of the trip we will need a ride. Anyone here that can clue us in?

----------


## *vi*

I would suggest you hire a taxi to drop you off and arrange to have him pick you up and take you back to your hotel when the rafting is over.  I can't think of a convenient way for you to take your car.  No one can drive it but you so that would mean having it sit (not recommended) while you have a driver bring you back to it after the float is over.    When do you want to do this wonderful trip?

----------


## *vi*

Oh I see you posted a report...will be reading it at lunch time!  I can't wait!!!!

----------


## ackee

Albert will advise you how to handle the car parking situation...wherever you park it, he can prolly have someone reliable watch it till yu return...The rafting trip was about 3 hrs...and we never noticed and always dont want to get off at the end...

----------


## sandman66

Thanks for a couple people that recommended Albert. We are booked to go with him. We ended up driving to Ivanhoes as we don't have a working cell phone to use. The lady there was able to call him for us,  I talked to him and we are set. Meeting him tomorrow and it sounds as though our car should be quite safe at their base by the bridge. Praying for sun, will pack rain jackets.

----------


## JitterBug

that's what i've always done. parked it at the end and taxied up to the beginning.

----------


## sandman66

I have added a report on our tour to our main trip report. Will add pics soon.

----------

